# EBay Sky Ray King Experience?



## jkpq45 (Apr 4, 2013)

The Sky Ray Kings shipping from China on EBay are likely too good to be true.

Any way to tell if what you're getting is genuine?

Has anyone purchased on from EBay, and what are your experiences?

Links!

Thanks,
jkpq45


----------



## Grizzlyb (Apr 4, 2013)

5000lm with 3 XM-L T6  (there also is the same with 6000lm)
What do You think yourself, honestly.
Maybe some very special mega giga extra secret Chinese lumens :tinfoil:?


----------



## jkpq45 (Apr 4, 2013)

Honestly, I think 1800-2200 OTF lumens is not totally out of line. I'm ignoring the lumen claims and assuming the claims of XM-L T6 bin are roughly accurate.

Just curious if there's a "genuine" SRK and this one's fake.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Apr 5, 2013)

jkpq45 said:


> The Sky Ray Kings shipping from China on EBay are likely too good to be true.
> 
> Any way to tell if what you're getting is genuine?
> 
> ...





Ric at Cnqualitygoods openly states that he has both the "really good quality" SRKs and also the "CLONE" SRKs at a lower price.

I have bought many SRKs from Ric in the last year or so and the good quality SRKs are really highly recommended from my experience in buying both the Golden and Black versions from him.

He has a new batch of "Cool White" SRKs coming into stock using the latest more efficient XM-L2 1B LEDs on April 15.

At least you know what you will be getting from him and he is a good guy that backs his products really well in my dealings with him.

I have had plenty of problems with other dealers in the past with pathetically bad quality *"SUPPOSEDLY* *GENUINE"* SRKs and taken Paypal action that went in my favour.




*CHEERS*


----------



## jkpq45 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your expereince, Oz. What were the shortcomings of the cheaper "clones"? Were they still using T6 XM-Ls, or some cheaper alternative?

Any idea what the 1B XM-L2 units will ship for after tax day?


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Apr 6, 2013)

jkpq45 said:


> Thanks for sharing your expereince, Oz. What were the shortcomings of the cheaper "clones"? Were they still using T6 XM-Ls, or some cheaper alternative?
> 
> Any idea what the 1B XM-L2 units will ship for after tax day?





I don't think thre price will be different from the original SRKs but I will check up on that for you.

Threads were roughly made.

Flickering of the LEDs occurred on most samples rendering the light useless.

The push buttons were loose or they barely made contact.

The wiring in the tailcap was ragged and not soldered properly.

Screws were missing or loose under the tailcap that holds the insulating board in place. 

Glue or silicone was splattered all over the place under the tailcap where some screws were missing.

The body and head threads needed to be screwed together far too tightly to get the negative connection to be able to let the light work.

The front o-ring where the glass is located was too big in diameter leaving it squashed up with part of the o-ring curled up and not providing a good seal.

The battery carrier springs were of different lengths.




Apart from the points above they were great little lights that look terrific sitting in my rubbish bin!!



*CHEERS*


----------



## gtco3dfever (Nov 26, 2013)

My ebay king light output has an awful green tint, LED's not quite centered, loose screws, finger prints on the reflector. Otherwise an ok light.


----------



## RoGuE_StreaK (Nov 27, 2013)

Oztorchfreak said:


> Apart from the points above they were great little lights that look terrific sitting in my rubbish bin!!


Send the landfill my way then!  :huh:

(whoops, didn't see the near-necro thread...)


----------



## harro (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi, I have also bought from Ric and had no problems with service or delivery ( apologies to the forum, this isn't a plug ). Mine is a neutral white version, and after a couple of little mods ( resolder switch wire and tighten driver board to stop rattling ), over the last 18 months or so, the light has performed faultlessly.


----------

